# cold weather wax question



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes. 

Especially since you ride mostly wet Pacific conditions using an All Temp, when it gets super cold, switching to a temperature appropriate wax will defiantly increase your speed. ESPECIALLY if there is fresh snow.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

its stands up better to the colder more abrasive snow. depends on how cold to. anything below 0f will be sticky no matter what. the colder it gets the worse its gonna be.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I like to have have two "all temp", low fluoro waxes. One for colder temps and one for warmer. As the season matures, you'll go to the blue and then back to the yellow or red as it becomes spring. It definitely helps.

The only thing that sucks about blue is it can be a bitch to scrape compared to the red or yellow.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

I read a tip for blue wax... hot scrape. Give it a quick/ light scrape while wax still warm,, so right away in other words,, to get most excess wax off. Then let it cool an hour or more . Then give it the final proper scrape and brush. Anyone vouch for thismethod?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Ballistic you are on the right track. When I wax with cold wax (blue usually) I give it a quick scrape it while it's still SLIGHTLY WARM... not warm, but not cooled completely yet, to take of 90% of the wax. Then I let it cool completely and do my final scrape & buff. Works like a charm! :thumbsup:
-- Edit --
Buffing tip: just use a regular green scrubby pad (like you would use in your kitchen for tough pots & pans) They work mint and costs almost nothing.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> Ballistic you are on the right track. When I wax with cold wax (blue usually) I give it a quick scrape it while it's still SLIGHTLY WARM... not warm, but not cooled completely yet, to take of 90% of the wax. Then I let it cool completely and do my final scrape & buff. Works like a charm! :thumbsup:


i think doing that you arent letting as much wax seep into the pores, i usually only do a hot scrape if im trying to get dirt and grime out of my base.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

some wax comes with instructions that says to scrape while warm. oneballjay has that enviro-type dark green one that says that. anyway, off topic, and a well flogged horse that one


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

That is an option. If you do two passes (I usually opt to) and let it cool down to room temp, the wax has penetrated pretty far. Keep in mind, this is not waxing it twice, but just doing two iron passes with the same wax. Now, you can wax it several times, and tuning for alpine stuff you might wax like 7 or more times but you aren't going to need that kind of speed. If you do two passes and let it cool then come back with an iron on low to soften it and scrape, you won't lose any appreciable amount of wax in the pores but it will be easier to scrape. It will still be tougher than red or yellow wax, so just keep that in mind.

I once got saddled with a bunch of boards to wax during the week for my weekend warrior group. I put a shit ton of blue on there (like 2 oz per deck) and left them outside in the snow so they could scrape them when they got to the condo.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i think doing that you arent letting as much wax seep into the pores, i usually only do a hot scrape if im trying to get dirt and grime out of my base.


Exactly... its a warm scrape not a hot scrape. I hot scrape my boards to clean them just before my first trip of the season.
hot scrape to clean, then rewax and give it a normal scrape and brush.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

keep in mind that cold wax is for cold snow. not cold weather.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Ya you know, because sometimes you get cold snow when it's warm out and warm snow when it's cold out :laugh:


----------

